# Southwest Florida Gheenoe Club



## JRyanL

If any Gheenoers on here don't know about the SWFL Gheenoe Club check out the website at www.swflgheenoeclub.com. Next saltwater tournament February 12th. Next freshwater tournament February 19th. Also, Project Snook Benefit Tournament to be hosted by the SWFL Gheenoe Club later this year will be open to all Microskiffs. More info to come...


----------



## JRyanL

Starting in January SWFL Gheenoe Club is open to any boats under 19' and 60hp. Call 239-246-3866 to come out and fish with us.


----------



## PG350

13ft 2006 Gheenoe for sale in Punta Gorda, 628-5052 asking 600 is that reasonable, good shape


----------



## JRyanL

Just hull? If so that's a good price. Just not gonna sell it quick.


----------

